
Ask HN: Request for Lean Canvas examples - devNoise
Does anyone have some Lean Canvas examples they can share?  I&#x27;m trying to figure out how to go about validating business ideas with a canvas. Seeing some examples that other people have filled out would help get an idea of how to fill a canvas out.  Thanks.
======
morey
I don't have a Lean Canvas of myself that I can share with you but there are
some out there. For example:
[http://image.slidesharecdn.com/leancanvasprocessandexamples-...](http://image.slidesharecdn.com/leancanvasprocessandexamples-110610145339-phpapp01/95/lean-
canvas-process-and-examples-44-728.jpg?cb=1308008434)

But I guess there is not one right way to fill it out. In my opinion it is the
process of filling it out that is valuable.

~~~
devNoise
I agree that filling out the canvas is valuable. I just feel kinda of clueless
and was wondering what are some of the things that people put in the different
sections.

Thanks for the link. I asked for examples since I didn't find many when I did
searches.

------
vroberts
Check out [http://leanstack.com/the-innovator-
roadmap/](http://leanstack.com/the-innovator-roadmap/) for free videos by Ash
to help walk you through the canvas with some examples.

------
tonynguyenx
Here's a really thorough guide on how to fill out each section of the lean
canvas. Could be useful for you: xtensio.com/how-to-create-a-lean-canvas/

------
SarahofGaia
Sorry for the inexperience, but what is "Lean Canvas"?

~~~
devNoise
It's an adaptation of the Business Model Canvas. You can use it to help
validate startup ideas and give focus to area you will need to work on.

[https://canvanizer.com/new/lean-canvas](https://canvanizer.com/new/lean-
canvas) [http://leanstack.com/why-lean-canvas/](http://leanstack.com/why-lean-
canvas/)

